# Solved: Message not sent using galaxy Note



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

I sometimes get "message not sent" notifications when I send texts from my samsung galaxy note.

Frustratingly not all the time, to my brother ok but my girlfriend nope. I have tried in various locations. Taken out the sim,changed keyboard app. Checked message centre number and still it happens. Deleted contact,re entered details etc.

The phone is unrooted and had lots of memory. My carrier is Giffgaff (O2) and they say it might be a phone problem but if so how can I send texts to some but not others ?

Any ideas anyone ?

Cheers


----------

